# Land Ownership Finder



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I know some people were worried about the recently proposed land-use bill that would make it so landowners did not need to post private property in order to press charges of trespassing. There was a lot of talk of who's in the wrong if a trespass occurs, some saying the hunter should know at all times where they are, others said if it isn't posted then we shouldn't have to worry. I'm not choosing a side of the fence, I just wanted to share a tool I came across to help determine private property from state or federal land. It might save ya a trip to the recorders office 

Utah Parcels
http://mapserv.utah.gov/rasterindicies/Parcels.html


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

That's great! Thanks for posting your find.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Unfortunately, it looks like we're going to need this site (or another). The bill passed the Utah House unanimously and is now in the Senate Committee. ):

However, your site only indicates if it's private or public. It doesn't tell us who the private owners are and you'll still need to get *written* permission from the owner, so some of your/our scouting time will now be at the county recorder's office, on the phone, and at the owner's home.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

elkfromabove said:


> Unfortunately, it looks like we're going to need this site (or another). The bill passed the Utah House unanimously and is now in the Senate Committee. ):


Yeah thats too bad. IMHO there's a better way to fix things than that.



elkfromabove said:


> However, your site only indicates if it's private or public. It doesn't tell us who the private owners are and you'll still need to get written permission from the owner, so some of your/our scouting time will now be at the county recorder's office!


You're right about it not listing the owner. But it does list the Parcel number and gives you the phone number of the corresponding recorder's office at the bottom of each listing. If you call in with the parcel # it should still save you a trip.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

If you have the parcel ID you can usually find that information online (but through multiple sites).


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Last Man Standing said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, it looks like we're going to need this site (or another). The bill passed the Utah House unanimously and is now in the Senate Committee. ):
> ...


Yes, it may save you a trip to the recorder's office, but the recorder's staff may not be excited about it. Additionally, you'll still have to call and/or visit the land owner to get the *written* permission slip. And my quess is that we'll soon start having to pay a trespass fee. After all, times are getting tough.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

elkfromabove said:


> Yes, it may save you a trip to the recorder's office, but the recorder's staff may not be excited about it. Additionally, you'll still have to call and/or visit the land owner to get the *written* permission slip. And my quess is that we'll soon start having to pay a trespass fee. After all, times are getting tough.


I'm not sure what you are complaining about, you have always needed to get *written* permission to be on private property. How does not having orange signs to post private property boundaries change this? And how will this suddenly make landowners start charging a trespass fee because they don't have to post their property? Your arguments have no logic.

This bill doesn't increase the amount of private land, it only changes the fact that it doesn't have to be posted with orange signs.

I'm not saying I am for or against this, but your arguments don't make sense.


----------

